# NREMT-P Cheat Sheet?



## s2srea (May 16, 2017)

Hey all. It was recommended when I begin my NREMT-P (in a few weeks) to sit down and take a few min to write out a reference-cheat sheet. So to quickly write down GCS, Parkland Burn Formula, Rule of 9s, Drug calc formula; Though I have a decent grasp on these things already, I think it's a good idea. Are there any other things you would want to write down if taking your test again that would be worth referencing? Thanks!


----------



## diegs35 (Jun 1, 2017)

Acid base balance. Trauma. Obygn emergencies. Laws. Respiratory haha everything but those are good ones


----------

